# Table for Bosch POF1400 ACE



## LoftRooster (Jun 23, 2014)

I've been using a Bosch POF1400 ACE for over a year now, hand held, with great success. A colleague is recommending getting a table, and I can see it would make some types of work much easier, but I can't justify spending a great deal on one. Any suggestions will be really welcome. One hassle I know is that there is no provision for locking the switch on with this model!

Thanks

David


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day David, welcome to the forum.

A table can be as simple as a piece of ply with the router screwed to the under side.


----------



## LoftRooster (Jun 23, 2014)

Indeed, and I've designed and made up quite a variety of jigs for use in hand-held mode. I just thought it could save me a good deal of time to buy something, but for some reason it's not easy to find out which tables will fit my Bosch POF 1400 ACE, and it would be good to know of others' experiences with some tables.

David


----------

